
Lionel Messi wins nine-year fight to trademark his surname - t23
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-54193973
======
just-juan-post
Even the new life forms on Venus know about football Messi. I don't think
there was much confusion to be had.

Poor little cycling company never had a chance.

